# Upgrading computer



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Got rid of the old system and upgraded for the wife. Should help with accounts. Next step, new work van and an able journeyman and helper.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is that the right picture? If so what is it?

We are switching this year to Mac for everything.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a dual monitor setup. :thumbup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Looks like a dual monitor setup. :thumbup:


It is. My wife had a spreadsheet one one monitor quick books on the other and split screen for her accounting class all at once. 

I played Dynomite Deluxe on it today before she kicked me out.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I just had to replace a hard drive in my 4 year old Mac but other than that I've been really happy. It's the first time I've had to take it in, my Toshiba on the other hand has needed service several times.

Like the dual monitors, I'm looking into a similar setup.


----------

